# Amana PR1040C Exceeds All Expectations



## MrRon

Quote: The only negative is that the kerf is 50% larger than the thin-kerf models. My thin-kerfs are 1/8" and this blade is 3/16". So, more money turns into saw dust. For me, I think the increase efficiency (not changing blades, glue-ready cuts) makes it worth it.

Thin kerf blades are less than 1/8" thick. Full kerf blades are 1/8" not 3/16".


----------



## pintodeluxe

Looks like this one is .134"

That would give my riving knife fits. 
I do generally like Amana products, they seem to be high quality.


----------



## GraceAndDrew

Good point! I was just eyeballing with a tape measure. With my calipers I got .135 which is a little bigger than 1/8 but certainly not 3/32. To me, after using thin kerf blades, it looks to be the size of a snow plow.


----------



## cmmyakman

"By the way, remember when you were young and thought it was cool to change saw blades? I think back to that time and think "what an idiot!" Changing blades is not cool!"

That made me laugh out loud.

I agree with Pintodeluxe, anything greater than 1/8" will cause issues with the riving knife. Like you, most of my blades are Freud, but I will be on the lookout for other products from Amana.


----------



## runswithscissors

The only time you should have troubles with the riving knife is when the kerf is thinner than the knife. The knife being thinner than the kerf should not be a problem.


----------



## REL

Aren't Forest thin kerf blades 3/32"? Their full kelf are 1/8" which means .125. I never heard of a blade .134-.135 thick. I am confused. I prefer full kerf; 1/8"easier math when measuring.

Woodworking = waste and sawdust anyway.


----------



## Redsoxfan

I like all things amana. Router Bits, Shaper cutters, Dado Stacks, and saw blades.


----------



## Kuryakin

I also use a jobsite table saw (Bosch 4000) and have been using Freud thin kerf Fusion blades with good success. But I need a flat tooth blade for cutting smoother rabbets and dados (without a dado set) in drawer ends in a cross cut fashion. I believe the Amana here is an ATB type. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kuryakin

After further research, Amana Tool 610504 Combination 10-Inch x 50 Tooth 4ATB+1 Raker 5/8-Inch Bore Saw Blade does have a 5 tooth pattern where the 5th tooth only is flat. I'm just not sure if that is enough for smooth bottomed cuts. Any experience out there with it?


----------



## kelvancra

I agree a thinner kerf would cause drag on the splitter/riving knife, but a wider kerf pulling back together could put pressure on the back of the blade (slight pinching), the starting point for disasters, no?



> The only time you should have troubles with the riving knife is when the kerf is thinner than the knife. The knife being thinner than the kerf should not be a problem.
> 
> - runswithscissors


----------



## runswithscissors

When I first installed my RK on my Unisaw, I started to rip a rough-cut plank of oak, only to have the wood clamp up tight on the knife. It was so tight that it couldn't be forced. That was with a thin kerf blade, however. But the difference in thickness is so small (1/32") that I think it highly unlikely that a kickback would occur. The tighter the board gripping the knife, the less likely the kickback, I think. But you would probably get scoring on one or both board edges.

Grizzly seems to supply their saws with only one knife, and I assume that must be a thin knife. I have looked at them in the showroom, and they all do look thinner than a full kerf. I see nothing in their catalog that even mentions optional knife thicknesses. I asked the show room guys (who have worked there for decades) about it, and they couldn't answer the question.


----------



## kelvancra

"They" do say the right side of your knife should be dead on with the right side of your blade. That must fit in here somewhere.


----------



## runswithscissors

I agree, at least for right tilt saws. Not sure about left tilt. I adjust mine to the right side, which is also the side toward the fence. Probably true for most.


----------



## Varacolaci

All of the Amana tool glue line blades have thicker kerf and plates. But those are exactly that - ripping glue line blades the extra thickness gives them more stifness for smoother cuts. And they are intended to be used to remove a hair of the board, not really to rip to rough sizes


----------

